# Recommendation Needed - KU Analog receiver for FTA



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, the latest TV contract for the University of Louisville has caused a change in the TV stations method of broadcasting. Went from Ku DVB to Ku analog... ticks me off... does anyone have any recommendations for a cheap (<$50) Ku analog FTA receiver? Particularly one that can control a motorized dish.

TIA


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

You're better off slaving an analog receiver to a DVB receiver. As far as cheap goes, they're outmoded, so you ought to be able to find a used unit for that price. I'd suggest eBay, but those old receivers are usually so heavy that shipping adds a hefty percentage to the price. You might start haunting your local thrift stores.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Hey Ray...
I have sitting in front of my an old GI 2650 analog c/ku receiver that is simply taking up space. This one has a box for controlling dish position which you wouldn't need if you use your FTA receiver to position the dish. It is quite heavy, but you are welcome to it if you would pay shipping (I assume I would not be shipping the positioner). I removed this from a customer's system after the hurricanes last year. It was working at that time but is untested by me since. If interested send me a PM and I will box it up and send it off to you.


----------

